# Warning, Squire/Fender Tele in Ottawa



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

American Standard Telecaster on Kijiji American Standard Telecaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

Warning not an alert?
This is a Squire body with a fender neck. Unless it’s an AVRI body but it doesn’t look like it from the gloss finish looking too much like poly.
I’ve had that model of Squire, the body is very nice but putting a Fender neck on it doesn’t make it $1750


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeez..... Stuff like this is why I never even consider used instruments any more. I would never have known that without taking the guitar apart. Same goes for many of the fake Gibsons and a thousand other things out there. I've even seen fake Epiphones. Like, really? Seems more and more likely all the time that buying something used is just a way to get scammed.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't believe I've seen an "American Standard" Tele with a bound body so something certainly seems off...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

At that price, it wouldn’t matter if it’s fake or not. He’s drunk.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I was also about to say that the bound body pretty much guarantees it’s not an American Standard.


----------



## gary_harrington (1 mo ago)

Looks like a classic vibe.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

StevieMac said:


> I don't believe I've seen an "American Standard" Tele with a bound body so something certainly seems off...


That’s my thought too.
I only know of the nitro finished US made Custom Shop or the production line AVRI, AV AO, etc being double bound, or the Squier. It’s a big gap in the Fender lineup compared to other Tele models- there is no MIM double bound Telecaster.


----------



## carboncopy (4 mo ago)

I feel like we are going to see more and more of this as the gear market presumably contracts from the lockdown era high. Anecdotally, I have seen a lot more of these franken-instrument's appearing on the used market.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> American Standard Telecaster on Kijiji American Standard Telecaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> Warning not an alert?
> This is a Squire body with a fender neck. Unless it’s an AVRI body but it doesn’t look like it from the gloss finish looking too much like poly.
> ...


AVRI would be 8 screw pickguard.

It's possible he bought a thousand dollar Fender neck and put it on his "$629.99+ tax" classic vibe and figured "Yep, this is $1700 right here.


----------



## Tom T (May 3, 2016)

Great post. If I was really jonesing for a bound sunburst Tele, (which I often am) and the price was less, I might take a run at something like this. Very good and helpful knowledge you guys have.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

62 custom MIJ body is my guess. A lil too tickk to be a Squier I think.

Either way. He’s obviously not interested in selling. $899 is how you sell that the today. $1100 is how you sell it by May and $1700 is how you execute freedom 35 at Sunnyvale.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Okay Player said:


> AVRI would be 8 screw pickguard.
> 
> It's possible he bought a thousand dollar Fender neck and put it on his "$629.99+ tax" classic vibe and figured "Yep, this is $1700 right here.


We can’t see under the pickguard, so we don’t know based on that. But I think that he definitely bought an entire american standard for $1000 and then an entire MIJ for $800 and then scissored them and made two mistakes at once and thinks “I’ll just sell one and get my money back for both”


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> We can’t see under the pickguard, so we don’t know based on that.


I love the idea that he's purposely forging an AVRI, ordered the wrong pickguard and was just like "Ah, it'll be fine." lol.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Okay Player said:


> I love the idea that he's purposely forging an AVRI, ordered the wrong pickguard and was just like "Ah, it'll be fine." lol.


I don’t even think you can buy a multi ply 5 hole guard lol. I think he is actually the CIA and they are tracking our comments to see how observant we are in order to recruit us. Jokes on them.. I don’t have any other transferable skills other than criticizing Fender and their various models of guitar lol.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> I don’t even think you can buy a multi ply 5 hole guard lol. I think he is actually the CIA and they are tracking our comments to see how observant we are in order to recruit us. Jokes on them.. I don’t have any other transferable skills other than criticizing Fender and their various models of guitar lol.


Part of me wants to message him and just ask him what the deal is.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> Part of me wants to message him and just ask him what the deal is.


I gotcha’ fam…


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> 62 custom MIJ body is my guess. A lil too tickk to be a Squier I think.
> 
> Either way. He’s obviously not interested in selling. $899 is how you sell that the today. $1100 is how you sell it by May and $1700 is how you execute freedom 35 at Sunnyvale.


the Squier body is same thickness as US Fender, and also poly coated. I forgot about MIJ so it could be that too, but the bridge, 5 hole PG, and flat knobs all match the Squier factory bits. 

From that exchange it’s possible he may have bought it misrepresented, which sucks.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> the Squier body is same thickness as US Fender, and also poly coated. I forgot about MIJ so it could be that too, but the bridge, 5 hole PG, and flat knobs all match the Squier factory bits.
> 
> From that exchange it’s possible he may have bought it misrepresented, which sucks.


Ahh I see. That does make sense. I guess I always assumed that the body was less thick because they feel light usually. But that could very well be the wood.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

As soon as I saw the title and the pic I knew something was off.. 

The American standard telecaster have never had a bound body …. Walk away and don’t look back


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Here’s another one! 

Fender Telecaster MIM on Kijiji Fender Telecaster MIM | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

no MIM double bound Tele was ever made, and that’s not a Squier body (no flat spot on the body at the jack). GFS body, maybe?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I bought an E series MIJ Strat as my second guitar and when I sold it I found out it was an e series neck with an affinity body. Burned when I bought it and burned when i sold it


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

So, most likely, the seller didn't initially know what they had (as opposed to knowing and being deceptive). Once again, GC to the rescue, with an alert to the seller...who was obviously receptive to new information. Nicely done!


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Re listed

Fender Telecaster - American Standard Neck on Squire Body on Kijiji Fender Telecaster - American Standard Neck on Squire Body | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Always12AM said:


> think that he definitely bought an entire american standard for $1000 and then an entire MIJ for $800


Good luck finding a double-bound MIJ Tele for $800. If you do, let me know!!!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 457804


At $725 that's a good deal.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I got burned a few years ago buying a partscaster off a guy from the Ottawa area. It was a Warmoth neck on what he thought was an Am. Std. Strat body that was actually a Classic Vibe. IMO the seller didn't know so I think there's some kind of rogue "luthier" on the loose in our nation's capital. Apparently politicians aren't the only Ottawans screwing us over!


----------

